# Record breakers



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wondered who has had the most change of motorhomes, not bothered as to why.
myself have had 6 over 42 years.


cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Zero....it's the only one I have owned:wink2::grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Wot he said

Nearly 7 years now.

Bet 6 is not a record.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Bet 6 is not a record.


Mine probably won't be the record either but it's 9 over 40 years.

In my defence........... 1 was a complete mistake and lasted less than a year and 1 was changed within 18 months due to a change of circumstances.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have to admit that 2 were during the 1970's. then the Wife landed a job with a hotel chain, the staff rates were so good that we made full use of them for 10 years.Then a couple of hotels abroad and a couple of free villas.
Took up motorhoming again in 2002.
Swift Royale 635 on a VW LT chassis.
Autocruise Mustang, less said about that the better
Autocruise Stardream, much too small
Fleurette Migrateur. best thing since sliced bread.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

When I saw the title I thought you wanted to know which cereal we had in the morning. :smile2:


.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> When I saw the title I thought you wanted to know which cereal we had in the morning. :smile2:
> 
> .


Thought he was talking about my brekky:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> When I saw the title I thought you wanted to know which cereal we had in the morning. :smile2:
> 
> .


So you managed to edit the title from brekers to breakers.
Thought Kev had complained it couldn't be done!
.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> So you managed to edit the title from brekers to breakers.
> Thought Kev had complained it couldn't be done!
> .


One of 'santas little helpers' obviously assisted :laugh:

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I cannot remember what I wrote either.:grin2::grin2:But I was just wondering about the amount of changes we have over time. I did hire a c*r*v*n for a couple of weeks, not for me.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> So you managed to edit the title from brekers to breakers.
> Thought Kev had complained it couldn't be done!
> .


I did John, it can be done but not obvious, you have to go into advanced edit, time limits apply still, to soon and it won't work either I'm told, it needs to be longer than 30 seconds.

Back to topic, I like Hazle nuts


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're on Number 5 since 2007 
1, L reg Autohomes Explorer, nice well appointed little van on a VW T4 chassis, a bit slow on hills though.
2, S reg Elddis pile of junk that leaked like a bloody sieve, nothign worked properly, we took it back to a rogue dealer.
3, Y reg Laika EcoVIP 7RG, loved it to bits, but sold it as I got made redundant.
4, 07 reg Citroen Relay H2 L4 self build (see signature link) I'd have kept it but Liz was concerned about the high 130k milelage, just broken in really.
5, 51 reg Ci Riviera, going on the market soon.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just the two. Little Bedford caravanette, as we called it. Had hired a VW classic camper van before it. Then we bought the current Hymer B544, H reg. Love it to bits but she may have to go as getting in and out of drop down bed is causing Mr P a few issues now.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

EJB said:


> Zero....it's the only one I have owned:wink2::grin2:


Same as Ted ............ Zero. It's the only one we've owned too.

I notice that we both have the same make & model van. :grin2:

.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

John they don't make 'em like that anymore:wink2::grin2:


----------

